# Water filtration setup at home



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Guys and girls, we all know that water plays a vital role in creating any kind of coffee, so the question is what system / setup does everyone have at home for their coffee extraction be it espresso machine / v60 / cafetiere / etc?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive got an inline filter thats fitted in a cupboard under the sink.

It has its own dedicated tap

The water tastes much nicer and i just change the cartridge once a year.

Couldnt be happier with it


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Build my own, usually. Generally use the Hendon spec for all coffees as a great all rounder. If I'm particularly lazy, I'll use volvic.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

5-stage RO then bicarb treatment. Bought this one, £150 two years ago but still a good price

https://www.easyh2o.co.uk/product/pumped-5-stage-reverse-osmosis-rrp-499-23


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I tried RO water,,,i didnt like it.

I didnt like the taste,, i could only describe it as tasting like diluted water


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Sure, or tastes of nothing as all the flavour contaminants have been removed and says to my palate that when I prefer something else such as Evian I'm actually saying I like what they left in it. Bicarb subtly changes the taste of RO of course although that's not the reason for adding it.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Anyone got pictures of their setup? Thinking about an undersink system but does that mean I will end up with two taps at my sink?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

stevenh said:


> Anyone got pictures of their setup? Thinking about an undersink system but does that mean I will end up with two taps at my sink?


Not necasarily ,, i think you can get some kind of combi tap.

Heres my double tap set up and filter under the sink


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Cool thanks. I'll probably look into 3-way taps to avoid making another hole in the sink...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

PaulL said:


> 5-stage RO then bicarb treatment. Bought this one, £150 two years ago but still a good price
> 
> https://www.easyh2o.co.uk/product/pumped-5-stage-reverse-osmosis-rrp-499-23


Hi Paul, what is the bicarb treatment that you are using?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Build my own, usually. Generally use the Hendon spec for all coffees as a great all rounder. If I'm particularly lazy, I'll use volvic.


Can you provide some links or information on what you did?

Thanks


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

stevenh said:


> Can you provide some links or information on what you did?
> 
> Thanks


https://baristahustle.com/blogs/barista-hustle/advanced-water-recipes

Check the Hendon recipe. Works for me across the board. I do make 10l batches of it though


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks I'll need to try and get hold of some Epsom salts... boots markets them as bath salts?


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

stevenh said:


> Hi Paul, what is the bicarb treatment that you are using?


this, an old article from DaveC

http://coffeetimex.wikidot.com/ro-water-copper-corrosion


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

This is what I have. Produces excellent coffee water (100GH/50KH) from super hard tap water.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brita-Kelda-Brushed-3-Way-Ambient-Kitchen-Sink-Mixer-Tap-Water-Filter/302049208701

(other sellers are available)


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Inline brita filter inside cupboard - direct from BB. Can't remember what it js now, perhaps C60


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Is it worth getting water filter etc for soft water areas?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes. Removing the chemicals that are added by the water company for one and adding back some carbonate? for another if your supply is on granite like around here


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Inline brita filter inside cupboard - direct from BB. Can't remember what it js now, perhaps C60


BB sell the C50 Fresh, which is for softer water areas. It removes nasties without changing the hardness. The link I gave was to the domestic version of the C50 Quell ST, which does reduce hardness.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

stevenh said:


> Thanks I'll need to try and get hold of some Epsom salts... boots markets them as bath salts?


Yeah, as long as it's pure magnesium sulphate you're all good. If you're going down this road, make sure you've got very very accurate scales that can read to 0.01g.


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

I got my Sage DTP recently and it has a small carbon filter fitted and it is supposed to be changed every 2 months, do you think this is any good to stop scale build up? https://sageappliances.co.uk/products/water-filters-6?variant=41102154372


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

GlennV said:


> BB sell the C50 Fresh, which is for soft water areas. It removes nasties without changing the hardness. The link I gave was to the domestic version of the C50 Quell ST, which does reduce hardness.


My water is classified as 'slightly hard' by Yorkshire water with a 58.1 parts per litre of calcium.

Would you recommend I replace my cartridge with the quell st version Glenn?


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

No. Assuming that's in units of ppm (or mg/l) calcium carbonate equivalent - as it almost certainly is - your water is about the same hardness as volvic. I'll edit my post to say "softer" water areas.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

GlennV said:


> No. Assuming that's in units of ppm (or mg/l) calcium carbonate equivalent - as it almost certainly is - your water is about the same hardness as volvic. I'll edit my post to say "softer" water areas.


Quality insight - thanks Glenn.

Makes sense why our kettle is hardly scaled at all after 18 months then


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks gents, absolutely fascinating this stuff, I am thinking of getting a under the sink setup most likely as my pad hasn't the space to make the DIY Hendon recipe, as it would have given the best results.

I do recall at the London Coffee Festival two years ago a company that had given me some literature and how they compared with their competitors Brita.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Yeah, as long as it's pure magnesium sulphate you're all good. If you're going down this road, make sure you've got very very accurate scales that can read to 0.01g.


Where do you get your distilled water from? Had a search online and it seems quite pricey in the long run buying the water?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

stevenh said:


> Where do you get your distilled water from? Had a search online and it seems quite pricey in the long run buying the water?


I have a DIY shop near my house that sells 5l for £2.50 so go and buy 2 every so often and make a bucketload once in a while


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

The only places I can find available so far seem to be online at around £8 for 5l + delivery...

Found this for the water analysis in my area:

http://www.scottishwater.co.uk/~/media/water%20quality/Data/673/201703/Water%20201604%20Balmore%20C5%20South%20Last%2012%20Months.pdf

No mention of any Calcium or Magnesium in the water?


----------



## chanstheorem (Aug 9, 2016)

@stevenh You'll find it here.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## chanstheorem (Aug 9, 2016)

Also, I would argue that there is no need to use distilled water if we're only worried about hardness. E.g. my water is from Milngavie - hardness is around 16ppm, almost negligible. I start with this, put it through a charcoal filter, and then add Ca and Mg as per Sodastream method to achieve water with 79ppm(CaCO3) of Ca and 34ppm(CaCO3) of Mg.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

chanstheorem said:


> Also, I would argue that there is no need to use distilled water if we're only worried about hardness. E.g. my water is from Milngavie - hardness is around 16ppm, almost negligible. I start with this, put it through a charcoal filter, and then add Ca and Mg as per Sodastream method to achieve water with 79ppm(CaCO3) of Ca and 34ppm(CaCO3) of Mg.


That's good to know, I ordered a cheap TDS meter from eBay so will try to correlate the results when I get it. Just now I'm using a filter jug, contemplating whether to fit an undersink filter system in or if it is overkill if the water quality is generally good... If I was to do an undersink system I might add a remineralisation filter to add some back in...


----------



## chanstheorem (Aug 9, 2016)

I lucked out and moved into a flat with a built in undersink filter. I'm not sure there is anything out there that adequately re-mineralises enough for coffee. You know, once you've done the ground work it doesn't take much effort to make some using salts. I make 10L of brew water every couple of weeks or so and takes about 5 mins to do.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks I have a training night with PC this week so might ask them about their water... Also just ordered the water for coffee book for some interesting reading


----------



## chanstheorem (Aug 9, 2016)

I used to always ask shops about their water - usually I'll be told its too impractical to do anything other than using filtered tap water. I think Back To Black still use their own re-mineralised water, though.

I held off getting that book for two reasons - there is supposed to be a 2nd edition coming out this year that corrects a systematic error that they made with their units, and I've been informed that I probably wouldn't learn anything more than I already know - apparently the book is not as in depth as you would think. But I was still keen to pick up a copy since it looks like a nice object to have.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yeh I couldn't find much information on the actual contents of the book but was in a bit of a learning mood so just ordered it while watching loads of vids on how to do plumbing so I can redo my sink pipework to put a filter in later


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Hummm always thought the water was hard here but if I am right these are very high?

Calcium: 151.6 mg/l (or parts per million)

Calcium Carbonate: 379 mg/l (or parts per million)

Am I right?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

MSM said:


> Hummm always thought the water was hard here but if I am right these are very high?
> 
> Calcium: 151.6 mg/l (or parts per million)
> 
> ...


Yes you are correct. Very hard.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

I have paired the BWT bestmax premium

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/bwt-bestmax-premium-m-cartridge-and-bestflush.html

With this tap...

https://www.osmiowater.co.uk/osmio-azzurra-3-way-tri-flow-kitchen-tap-pull-out-spray-hose.html

A V sized cart lasts a year on normal drinking and kettle use


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

chanstheorem said:


> @stevenh You'll find it here.


Thanks that is useful. I'm assuming column 3 is carbonate hardness or alkalinity KH.

My supply zone is the oddly named "Turret A" indicating soft. My own measurements are fairly close to these with the exception of Mg which is a tad lower than my kit suggests. But then its an average over a period of time much like the labels on bottled water.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

PeterL said:


> I have paired the BWT bestmax premium
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/bwt-bestmax-premium-m-cartridge-and-bestflush.html
> 
> ...


Lovely tap but a bit pricey... I'm considering the S size I don't think I need RO for the water here so this setup looks better. I've ordered the BWT mg2+ filters for my current jug to see if I like the taste first


----------



## chanstheorem (Aug 9, 2016)

I should also add that I really dislike the taste of my brew water on its own. It tastes too hard.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Step21 said:


> Thanks that is useful. I'm assuming column 3 is carbonate hardness or alkalinity KH.


Column 3 is actually general hardness (GH), ie 2.5 x [Ca] + 4.1 x [Mg]. KH is likely a bit lower.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

PeterL said:


> I have paired the BWT bestmax premium
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/bwt-bestmax-premium-m-cartridge-and-bestflush.html
> 
> ...


I'd recommend testing with a drop kit from time to time, they don't last as long as they say they do. GH and KH start to creep up after 6 months for me, also size V


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

fluffles said:


> I'd recommend testing with a drop kit from time to time, they don't last as long as they say they do. GH and KH start to creep up after 6 months for me, also size V


Oh, and I also have a flow meter attached and this happens well within the stated capacity of the unit


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

fluffles said:


> I'd recommend testing with a drop kit from time to time, they don't last as long as they say they do. GH and KH start to creep up after 6 months for me, also size V


As a fish keeper mine get it tested weekly


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah I used to have fish..... You don't keep fish you keep water


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> Yeah I used to have fish..... You don't keep fish you keep water


Amen to that, worse when your local supply has an average of 33ppm nitrate and 50 phosphate, am cusp of going the whole RO route.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

My one thought is go as big as you can with water for fish. For tanks, 45 gall plastic drums or 1000l contaners are your friend if you can house them.

For coffee my problem is that the water out of the tap is too soft. I can filter out the chemicals but am left with not enough hardness. Currently considering whether it might be possible to build good (consistent) re-mineralisation and still be non tank fed. Looking at beer related stuff just now


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> For coffee my problem is that the water out of the tap is too soft. I can filter out the chemicals but am left with not enough hardness. Currently considering whether it might be possible to build good (consistent) re-mineralisation and still be non tank fed. Looking at beer related stuff just now


http://www.bwt-wam.com/en/Products/Pages/produkt.aspx?pid=FS20I10A00v(BWTGROUP)

They have a fairly wide range depending on where you are starting from..


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> For coffee my problem is that the water out of the tap is too soft. I can filter out the chemicals but am left with not enough hardness. Currently considering whether it might be possible to build good (consistent) re-mineralisation and still be non tank fed. Looking at beer related stuff just now


What are your water figures?

You could try adding some Glaceau to your filtered tap water. It's basically remineralisation. Maybe 3 parts tap to 1 part Glaceau?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

or look at BWT bestmin which looks to put back minerals into soft water?

John


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I thought was only bestmax premium that adds minerals back in?


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

stevenh said:


> I thought was only bestmax premium that adds minerals back in?


Nope there are a few including the one I linked, they have a bunch of different uses.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Their site only lists the premium to have the mg2+ tech the others just look like different levels of filtering... that's why I'm considering the premium as I'm in a soft water area so even using the blend valve won't raise the minerals to where I want


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

John, has anyone done the numbers when using the BWT bestmin?

A couple of things I am not clear about when re-mineralising. It seems to me that a constant flow through a cartridge, however fast or slow, is going to produce a different result to water sitting for an hour or two in the filter as seems likely for the home user unless of course some kind of saturation point is reached easily.


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Aaaaah Bugger!! ^^^^

I thought coffee was about 'adding' stuff to water to make a nice drink, as if there is not enough to learn about already......


----------



## jogantas (Jul 5, 2017)

I use aragon filter combined with a coconut filter.....


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

stevenh said:


> I thought was only bestmax premium that adds minerals back in?


The bestmax premium does not add minerals. It removes some of the calcium and exchanges some of the rest for magnesium.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

GlennV said:


> The bestmax premium does not add minerals. It removes some of the calcium and exchanges some of the rest for magnesium.


Oh so if your water didn't have much Calcium in the first place then you wouldn't get much Magnesium?

I emailed BWT cause find their descriptions aren't very clear what the difference of all the various filters are and doesn't give any figures on how much minerals they add/exchange...


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

stevenh said:


> Oh so if your water didn't have much Calcium in the first place then you wouldn't get much Magnesium?


That's correct. As far as I'm aware, the only BWT filter that actually adds mineral content is the rather expensive Bestmin.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

hmm any thoughts on connecting a remineralisation filter afterwards like this?

https://www.pozzani.co.uk/water-filters-495/product_info.html


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

stevenh said:


> hmm any thoughts on connecting a remineralisation filter afterwards like this?
> 
> https://www.pozzani.co.uk/water-filters-495/product_info.html


This will increase GH and KH by precisely the same amount, with all the GH in the form of calcium. Personally I prefer around 100GH/50KH as recommended in Jim Schulman's insanely long water faq, but Volvic has roughly equal GH and KH (60 of each) and seems to be liked well enough here.

It might need a plumbed bypass to avoid adding too much though.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Just now I'm using a mix of filtered tap water and some Harrington bottled water and is a nice improvement over just tap water so I definitely need some hardness boost in my water... guess my choices are either a remineralisation filter with some bypass control or manual mixing in of buffer and magnesium...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

So I received my TDS meter and my tap water measured 32ppm whereas my bottle of Harrington was 206ppm lol

Interesting to see when I add a tiny amount of baking soda the meter jumps to 400ppm and flashes red warning the water is not drinkable!


----------



## chanstheorem (Aug 9, 2016)

If you have the sort of TDS meter I think you have - don't forget that the value it gives you does not just consist of Mg and Ca. My tap water usually gives me a similar reading to yours and usually less 5ppm after charcoal filtration.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yup it's just a cheapy filter but after going through a filter jug the level is unchanged even with the new bwt filter


----------



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

I am using the BWT Magnesium Mineralizer filter. This produces great, clean-tasting coffee.


----------

